# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  rest days while 'on'

## gonnabbig

I'm 29 90kg 178cm and 17% b.fat I would like to know do i need rest day's while on the gear or can i train every day. I eat right get my 8 hours plus sleep. PS wasn't sure if this was the right forum for this question or not sorry if i'm wrong.

----------


## t-gunz

yeah still need your rest days to recover.

but you do recover quicker on a cycle too. which makes it better for your next workout

----------


## Karo

One thing I have learned is that my body needs rest days. I have all the drive to train 7 days/week but I don't make my best gains that way. It kills me to do it (especially while on) but I take 2 days/week off. During these days I focus on eating lots of good protein and carbs to replenish my sore muscles and also getting enough sleep. When I get back to the gym after a rest day I feel like a new man and usually have my best workouts after a rest day. I'd bet that i'd do even better if I took 3 days/week off but I can't get myself to do it.

----------


## UncleTim

I sometimes switch to a 2 on/1 off workout if I feel I'm over training, on and off cycle.

----------


## T-MOS

You GROW when you rest , NOT when you are at the gym !!!

You NEED rest,sometimes MORE when you are on cylce!!

----------

